# NBA Draft.net no longer free



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

*NBA Draft . net no longer free*

It looks like they have up-graded to a pay site. Does this mean that all prospect profiles will now be only available after paying a fee?


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: NBA Draft . net no longer free*



> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> It looks like they have up-graded to a pay site. Does this mean that all prospect profiles will now be only available after paying a fee?


Huh? It's not a pay site for me....


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

Look at the 2005 Link


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

They now have a premium service for $40 a year: http://www.nbadraft.net/premium.htm


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Everyone on here should just make a 2005 mock draft ;\


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

People have got to make some money, right?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i think they need to improve there prognosticating before they star charging people so much.


They did a great job with last year's draft...

If they update daily with new profiles and other content, I might sign up. 

If it's more of a weekly thing, like it has been for the past several years, $40 is just too much.


----------



## jwill22bulls (Jun 23, 2003)

hey, i thought the 05 mock would be up on 8/1.... i hope people who actullay pay for this bs dont get bull**** updates like they have now. Com on guys you can at least spend a few minutes a week doing real updates insted of changing #1 pick between emeka and howard every couple weeks :no: 

:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

The price is too much...but I still might be willing to pay. It won't even be close to worth it unless there is a substantial improvement over what they've had in the past...if they're just charging for what used to be free then thanks but no thanks.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> Look at the 2005 Link


Oh ****, that sucks.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> if they're just charging for what used to be free then thanks but no thanks.


I agree.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> They now have a premium service for $40 a year: http://www.nbadraft.net/premium.htm


what a ****in joke...

I wanna go back and look at the past couple mock drafts and see how accurate they were... I know they had grizzard goin 20 and he went like 37 ..


----------



## vcshox123 (Sep 23, 2002)

*NBAdraft.net sold out on us*

Sad to see them start makin people pay...I want be goin back!


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Nbadraft.net has not sold anyone out. They have been providing basically free scouting services on their website for years while others require you to pay. So what if you have to pay to see the 2005 mock. I mean how anxious are some people! The mock will drastically change anyways. You must understand that it is their profession and that the scouts who work on nbadraft.net work tirelessly. They have spent a lot of time and money into that site without charging any fees for years. I don't see other sites operating in the same manner. Infact their scouts like Matthew Maurer and Justin Young even come on this draft board and answer some of our questions. Seriously I don't understand why people would say they sold us out and this doesn't include only you. If anything it is the complainers who have sold nbadraft.net out by taking advantage of their site for free for years and when they ask for a penny they turn their backs to them. :uhoh: Oh yeah, by the way the forum you are posting on is sponsored by the people you are complaining about.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

I do not see anything that says they are charging. WTF?


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Well said Doc.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> Nbadraft.net has not sold anyone out. They have been providing basically free scouting services on their website for years while others require you to pay. So what if you have to pay to see the 2005 mock. I mean how anxious are some people! The mock will drastically change anyways. You must understand that it is their profession and that the scouts who work on nbadraft.net work tirelessly. They have spent a lot of time and money into that site without charging any fees for years. I don't see other sites operating in the same manner. Infact their scouts like Matthew Maurer and Justin Young even come on this draft board and answer some of our questions. Seriously I don't understand why people would say they sold us out and this doesn't include only you. If anything it is the complainers who have sold nbadraft.net out by taking advantage of their site for free for years and when they ask for a penny they turn their backs to them. :uhoh: Oh yeah, by the way the forum you are posting on is sponsored by the people you are complaining about.


:yes:


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Very well said and much appreciated!


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Want a free scouting service, go to www.nflfuture.com, not the same sport but you get the idea 


Didn't make one for basketball though, nbadraft.net is the top dawg in terms of all internet scouting sites IMO.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

NBADraft.net has been a good friend to this site and will continue to be a good friend to this site.

I have no doubt that their change in policy was well thought out and done out of necessity, not out of some sense of greed. You don't get rich working sites like these. These sites are labors of love.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I look at it like this: At least the normal stuff is still free. If you're mad that you'll now have to pay for material that has basically been exclusive for the last several years, looks like you've had a lucky few years there. It is like an online subscription to a completely unique magazine.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

I think this is a very positive step for nbadraft.net. The majority of the people I sense being mad are probably underage and will be unable to see the pay site. 

This might just get nbadraft.net to take another step towards becoming a better site. I know I will not pay more than once if things do not improve in some fashion and knowing Aran(Owner of the site), he will not continue to dwell if he has paying customers. 

For instance; I purchased the first ever edition of the nbadraft.net draft guide. It certaintly had a large amount of info and was worth whatever amount I paid but Aran was constantly asking ideas to make the publication better next year instead of dwelling in what he had - he wants to take the next step with that and now he is doing the samething with the entire online site. 

You guys remember all those requests nbadraft.net asked we wanted? Maybe we will see some of those implemented in the future on the pay site.

I would actually like to say; Thanks to nbadraft.net for all the free services they have offered up to this point.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Trust me will be uping our game to the next level. If you think the draft guide was good last year just wait for next years!!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: NBAdraft.net sold out on us*



> Originally posted by <b>vcshox123</b>!
> Sad to see them start makin people pay...I want be goin back!


We dont need this kind of talk here


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

I called this happening in June. I don't get 40 a year I mean Damn :laugh: :laugh: to anybody who cares that much to waste that. The Nbadraft.net people aren't even supporting members here :laugh:. I would pay 10-15 but 40? No. But I am NOT Condoning or supporting but I bet the passwords will get around.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Anyone caught sharing nbadraft passwords through this site won't be here long.

The fact that the basic board is still free should make everyone happy. If you don't want the premium features, be happy with the stuff you can still get for free.

As I said on the other thread, nbadraft.net has had a great relationship with us and we expect that relationship to continue.


----------



## Spooner (Aug 6, 2003)

What other alternatives are there for serious basketball discussion other than this forum?



I'd be willing ot pay to come here if the mods did a better job, cutting down on all the racist threads and kiddy crap. Also if more people like RObyG were around, say what u want about that dude being right, his posts are always the best to read pretty much, so much better than those wack *** trades that people come up with and WAY BETTER THAN threads like vote for this players PHAT HAIRSTYLE YOYO OYOYOYOYO. 

Until that crap changes I wouldn't give a dime to this site.

Oh yeah and stop the mod abuse like how Robyg got banned for making points in the heat board while people were calling him names an ish. That's funked up.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Spooner --*

Wow. We work HARD to keep that stuff off our boards, and more often than not, we get criticized for being too heavy-handed with editing, if anything.

We do allow some "phat hairstyle" threads -- the kids have a right to have a little fun, but overall our goal is mature basketball discussion, and I think that overall we achieve that goal. And the kiddie threads are usually pretty easy to spot and avoid.

Please -- if you see something we've missed, do not hesitate to PM a mod of that board, or the division CM.

If need be, you can always PM an admin and we'll look into it.

As to robyg -- he was banned from the Heat board only very temporarily, while we sorted out a dispute. Once we got a handle on the situation, his normal status was returned.

You are right -- with few exceptions the staff recognizes that robyg is an asset to this site as a poster, despite being occasionally abrasive. I for one am a big roby fan, as when he was on staff, he is the one who originally recruited me as a mod. 

Fret not -- I have roby's back. You have to understand. All this stuf happens in "real time" and sometimes things happen that aren't caught and corrected right away. More often than not we get it right in the end.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spooner</b>!
> What other alternatives are there for serious basketball discussion other than this forum?
> 
> 
> ...


 The only way for us to know how we can improve the site is if we get feedback from people like you who have suggestions/problems/ideas. Don't you think it'd be more constructive to send a mod or administrator a PM explaining what you think the site could do to become a better place? A well stated PM would have a greater effect than an annoyed sounding rant, which is what this comes off as to me personally.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I think the site is great with the exception of one thing and most people know what that is. As I was told, if you don't like the site, then fine leave and don't complain about it. If you want to make a suggestion to improve the site, pm one of the admin.'s they are very helpful.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't even know any of the people in the 2004 mock let aloen 2005. It is perfectly fine by me that they are charging because that is how people make a living. We still are lucking out that they give us the 2004 mock for free! Besides for the complainers sake the people in the faraway mocks have little or no information so far simply because (or I am assuming) they are worried about the UPCOMING draft. Thanks nbadraft.net for leaving the 2004 mock because that is all draft brain farts, like myself could ask for!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, one of our good friends here at bbb.net will be a good man and pay, and share with the rest of us


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Um, they may try to take copyrighted material from the pay portion of nbadraft.net and post it here _once_. They won't have the opportunity to do it _twice_ if you get my drift.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Anyone caught sharing nbadraft passwords through this site won't be here long.
> 
> The fact that the basic board is still free should make everyone happy. If you don't want the premium features, be happy with the stuff you can still get for free.
> ...


Wow way to take a fragment of what I said and act like I said I was going to do it. I was simply being real it'll be around. If multi millionaires can't stop it (muscians) how can it be stopped by us. Like I said I do not support these actions but it is real.


----------



## vcshox123 (Sep 23, 2002)

Ok maybe I was a little out of line with my post but I just dont wat to see them turn the whole site into a paysite.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Look guys the whole site is not pay but there like everything else are some things that will be pay.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Similar to sportingnews.com and insidehoops.com, where the majority of information and functions are available for free to the consumer but a few premium functions cost money...and not a ton of money, necessarily. Good for nbadraft.net, for evolving to the point where they can readily compete with established providers like The Sporting News for the time and pesos of us rabid hoops fans.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I agree. NBADraft.net is by far my favorite site for this kind of information. Most recruiting sites are around double the annual fee, and personally, I like the information from the perspective of the draft, which most sites do not offer. When I saw that the fee was $40, I was thrilled, because I definitely felt it was worth it.

Matthew, or anyone else from NBADraft.net, I have been checking many times a day to see when I can actually sign up. Exactly when will this be available? Thanks.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words we are still trying to fix a few kinks in the system but we should have it up in about a week or so. Thanks for the interest and beileve me we are upgrading everything!!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Thanks for the kind words we are still trying to fix a few kinks in the system but we should have it up in about a week or so. Thanks for the interest and beileve me we are upgrading everything!!


any news on if you are going to date when you updated a scouting report.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Thanks for the kind words we are still trying to fix a few kinks in the system but we should have it up in about a week or so. Thanks for the interest and beileve me we are upgrading everything!!


If you start to build an extensive video library with clips of every player I would have no problem paying an annual fee. I want to see players for myself, and I can't do that very easily with Euros or HS players. That's the added value you could bring. I doubt if I would pay very much for words. Just $.02 from a potential customer.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

That is definately something we will look into for you. But as a scout I will say one thing. Sometimes people see a clip of all but 2 minutes and then they "Seen this guy play". I don't know how many people were saying that they seen Darko and Poldkolzin play all because they seen a 1-2 minute clip of them on the internet!!! Hardly enough time to properly formulate a opinion about a player.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Look guys we realize that we are asking for and to some that may be alot. But trust me we are going to give a lot in return. We will step up our level of commitment to the site. Mike I'm sure you were joking I only hope you don't think those type of actions are proper.


----------



## Sportarium (Sep 3, 2003)

They are good at what they do, but this past NBA draft I called a better lotto than them and ESPN.com. I was the only one that had the Heat taking Wade too, it just seemed like a fit to me.

Argh...

I can't wait to make my new site!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> That is definately something we will look into for you. But as a scout I will say one thing. Sometimes people see a clip of all but 2 minutes and then they "Seen this guy play". I don't know how many people were saying that they seen Darko and Poldkolzin play all because they seen a 1-2 minute clip of them on the internet!!! Hardly enough time to properly formulate a opinion about a player.


I'm not interested in 1-2 minute clips. I'm interested in seeing a player for at least a quarter-- the good and the bad. I don't want "highlights" that fail to show the player's weaknesses.

Yes, you will need better servers to do streaming video. But the technology is here. In most cases you would also have to purchase redistribution rights.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

accidently posted


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Joking about what? I haven't and never will take part in stealing copyrighted material I was just being real in saying some people will. But here's what I think will happen, lots of stuff will be taken away to make it more sellable like stats ect. How much more will be added? Right now your site is wanting to be paid like Shaq but is at the level of Eddy Curry. Also how am I supposed to believe that 'We will step up our level of commitment to the site' when you said you would have the mock draft up at 8/5? If you didn't want to do it(maybe for free) you didn't have to mention it. Why was it mentioned at all? If you reply please do not dodge questions.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

all we gotta do is get like 100 people here to each pay 40 cents and one person becomes a member and emails everyone their mocks. no big deal.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> all we gotta do is get like 100 people here to each pay 40 cents and one person becomes a member and emails everyone their mocks. no big deal.


Nugz I think you got something going there, is it just me or does NBADraft.net been off on like every pick, even though it is hard to predict, but how do players rise and fall during the off-season? Count me in. If your interested PM me.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> all we gotta do is get like 100 people here to each pay 40 cents and one person becomes a member and emails everyone their mocks. no big deal.





> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Nugz I think you got something going there, is it just me or does NBADraft.net been off on like every pick, even though it is hard to predict, but how do players rise and fall during the off-season? Count me in. If your interested PM me.


Since you two may have missed TomB#1's post... which was right above I will just quote it.



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Anyone caught sharing nbadraft passwords through this site won't be here long.
> 
> The fact that the basic board is still free should make everyone happy. If you don't want the premium features, be happy with the stuff you can still get for free.
> ...


-Petey


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> Joking about what? I haven't and never will take part in stealing copyrighted material I was just being real in saying some people will. But here's what I think will happen, lots of stuff will be taken away to make it more sellable like stats ect. How much more will be added? Right now your site is wanting to be paid like Shaq but is at the level of Eddy Curry. Also how am I supposed to believe that 'We will step up our level of commitment to the site' when you said you would have the mock draft up at 8/5? If you didn't want to do it(maybe for free) you didn't have to mention it. Why was it mentioned at all? If you reply please do not dodge questions.



Dodge questions LOL!!! You don't know me to well that's the last thing I do...

1. We are currently going through marking what will be premium info and what will be free.Give me a couple of weeks and I will give you a complete list 

2. "The level of Eddy Curry". Hardly we are and have been among the leaders of all NBA Draft Sites hands down. Besides where do you thing some of these "Guru's" get there international and small school info from ???? There are some that are legit but there are more false guru's then waves in a ocean!!

3. How are you suppose to beileve that we are steping up our level of commitment? Simple we are in a sense working for you always have been but now that we are compensated we must up our level.

4. Look contrary to what you or others think we just don't throw a bunch of names into a page and call it a mock!!! Of course all of that is a done deal becasue now that we are a pay site we are obligated!

5. One last thing everyone is talking about 40 is too much I'll never pay that well I just want to put it into perspective.

6. To nugz we will have copyright laws in place if we find you are giving information away. Your memebership will be revoked and you could be prosecuted. 

NBADraft.net = $3.33 per month = $39.95 per year = 11 cents per day!
ESPN Insider = $4.95 a month = $59.4 per year
Rivals = $9.95 a month = $119.4 per year
Insiders= $7.95 a month = $95.4 per year
Eurobasket = $ 7.41 a month = $89.0 per year

Let me just add one more 
Basketballboards.net = $9.95 per year = $0.83 per month. TB#1


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!NBADraft.net = $3.33 per month = $39.95 per year = 11 cents per day!
> ESPN Insider = $4.95 a month = $59.4 per year
> Rivals = $9.95 a month = $119.4 per year
> Insiders= $7.95 a month = $95.4 per year
> Eurobasket = $ 7.41 a month = $89.0 per year


Honestly, this price is very fair. We posted a suggestions thread a couple of months ago and that was one of the things we asked. After researching our options, $39.95 seemed to be very fair to our customers. Like Matt said, 11 cents a day. Sounds like a Sally Struthers commercial now.  

I know it has been said before but I wil say it again: We ran three drafts for free. Not one red cent was asked for. We didn't have to update. We didn't have to answer question after question. We didn't have to spend hours and thousands of dollars traveling to events. We didn't have to spend hours each day on the phone with players, scouts, agents, GMs and other basketball sources. But somewhere beyond the insanity of it all we did, never asking for a mere pat on the back. It was the truest definition of a labor of love. 

This isn't the end of the world but more of a big turn around the corner. This is our niche. No one, not even the networks, can come close to NBADraft.net. We've spent the last three years building credibilty and now that we feel we are here, we made a very thought out decision on the future. Response has been good. Traffic is even better. We have more traffic than the Insiders and Eurobasket already. Not bad for a site that covers an event that lasts only four hours per year. 

People think that the mock draft is the only change. On the contrary. We aren't just a mock site. Never have been. We have provided amazing profiles, great feature stories and breaking news on incoming prospects as well as decisions to go pro. Now with some incentive to go out and work harder for our paying customers, the only way to look is up. 



> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 6. To nugz we will have copyright laws in place if we find you are giving information away. Your memebership will be revoked and you <i>could</i> be prosecuted.


Let me restate that, I won't be nearly as nice. We have copyright laws in place if we find you are giving information away, your memebership will be revoked and you *<i>will</i> * be prosecuted.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

For the posters who are complaining about the price at NBADraft.net, do you realize the time and hours put into the research and writing that these guys do? Justin and Matthew work countless hours every year all year long to bring the product to the posters. Its about time they get some sort of compusation for this! 

their info is great! And as they said the site is free for the most part. 

Please do not slam their site, here. They would do the same for us I am sure.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Nugz I think you got something going there, is it just me or does NBADraft.net been off on like every pick, even though it is hard to predict, but how do players rise and fall during the off-season? Count me in. If your interested PM me.


to be honest, im not (although if we can get A LOT of interest in this idea, id throw in the 40 cents  ). nbadraft.net sucks IMO. they said they got 16/29 first round picks right...well i dont think thats in order. i think that just means 16 total. thats not very good. there is NOTHING special about their site. 

and its just a stupid mock. i found literally 20 other mocks on the web during draft time. why is theirs any better?

its not.

i wont miss them.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> 6. To nugz we will have copyright laws in place if we find you are giving information away. Your memebership will be revoked and you could be prosecuted.


well geez. sorry!

dont worry...im not going to do. like i said above, its not worth it to me. even 40 cents for an extra mock. rather buy some gum.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

petey...tom said

"Anyone caught sharing nbadraft passwords through this site won't be here long"

well technically it wouldnt be sharing passwords, right?


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know you but I know Young. ESPN Insider has 1-3 top stories in basketball alone Monday through Friday at your best you had that a week. Rivals I need not say anything about them you all know how they do it. The other two I haven't dealt with. This Pay stuff reminds me of Proexposure a hell of a site now it sucks unless you want to pay but they are cheaper I think I don't go there anymore. Is there any refund? Or a trial? How could someone go by word. Will there be a month membership to try it out? If the price were acceptable i'd buy it I got 220 in my pocket right now and live expense free.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Interesting comments. I was a member of NBAdraft.net, but switch here after BBB.net started, as there seemed to be less idiotic spewage on this site..... that isn't always the case, but clearly the two sites offer different services.

Also interesting to note the complaints, and then note who is and isn't a supporting member of this site too (at a much less price). Seems some people expect everything to be free, and have no concept of the costs involved to even host a site, let alone expenses incurred to be able to make reviews on players....

It wouldn't surprise me to even see this site eventually be a complete "for pay" site... even if it is still only $10 per year. But when it is, to quote Keith Jackson, "Whoooaaa Nellie!". Wait to see all the complaints then! And it will mostly be the peeps that didn't volunteer to contribute that are complaining the loudest.

Compare $10 a year to some of the other sites per year membership.... peanuts. But still, most want something for nothing, and like to complain when they can't get it for free anymore. (Probably the same people that complain about an election result and they didn't even vote.) But it is those exact same people... the ones taking advantage of free services... who will eventually drive a site like this to mandate membership fees to cover the costs of hosting, and the cost of all the traffic.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Interesting comments. I was a member of NBAdraft.net, but switch here after BBB.net started, as there seemed to be less idiotic spewage on this site..... that isn't always the case, but clearly the two sites offer different services.
> 
> Also interesting to note the complaints, and then note who is and isn't a supporting member of this site too (at a much less price). Seems some people expect everything to be free, and have no concept of the costs involved to even host a site, let alone expenses incurred to be able to make reviews on players....
> ...


 I don't want something for nothing. I want something in return.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

paysite, LMAO, i will never waste my time there again, greedy people


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> paysite, LMAO, i will never waste my time there again, greedy people


 Heaven forbid people wanting money for their hours upon hours of hard work.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

ok its all set up. everyone who wants in email or PM me and we can figure out how to send the 40 cents and get on the email list. 

comeon...its only 40 cents! :angel:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

It is quite evident that some posters of this thread are adolescents. Sharing or coming out publicly to admit one's willingness to break copyright laws is :uhoh: . Please keep in mind that your IP is logged therefore do not be surprised if you are hit with a law suit right on your door step. They will make examples out you guys in order to fend off future delinquients. Don't be stupid because copyright laws are not a joke. Just ask those Kazaa users that have been hit with ten of thousands of dollars. In that sense 40 dollars/year seems like chump change.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> paysite, LMAO, i will never waste my time there again, greedy people


:no: 

You expect everything to be free right? :no:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> It is quite evident that some posters of this thread are adolescents. Sharing or coming out publicly to admit one's willingness to break copyright laws is :uhoh: . Please keep in mind that your IP is logged therefore do not be surprised if you are hit with a law suit right on your door step. They will make examples out you guys in order to fend off future delinquients. Don't be stupid because copyright laws are not a joke. Just ask those Kazaa users that have been hit with ten of thousands of dollars. In that sense 40 dollars/year seems like chump change.


:laugh: 


the joke









your head

This was totally uncalled for Nugzfan. Take this as a warning--BEEZ


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

You should offer a one month free membership, or a trial offer for like $3 for the month. How do I know its worth it? If people like it they will come and will pay. I tried out ESPN insider, it was ok but to pricy.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


I applaud your maturity.:clap::uhoh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> I applaud your maturity.:clap::uhoh:


:bows:

ah thank ya...thank ya very much!


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> :no:
> ...


hell yeah,:laugh: the black market all day.im waiting on the new scramble box.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

The person who mentioned the fact that ESPN Insider has new content 5 days a week(From ALL sports) and even more so near the draft, makes it a much better option for those looking to obtain more substance, if not quality as well but that is debateable.

I have no problems seeing the site go pay but I think it's outragous the little amount of late updates that nbadraft.net has and they wanna charge for that. I could see if you plan on adding more feature articles,better player profiles and constant updated rankings amongst other things. So far, I have yet to see that and I find it to be doubtful we ever will. 

The reason I subscribe to Insider because they have new content 5+ days a week. You never know what they will be covering next. 

Until NBADraft.net expands it's content and update patterns, I see NO REASON why anyone should pay for the site.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Look we are still getting the kinks out right now as I speak. If you think what we have so far is what we will have once this thing gets done. Then you a very sadly mistaken!!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

i hate kinks! :upset: 

now that you are finally removing them, i might reconsider buying the subscription.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> paysite, LMAO, i will never waste my time there again, greedy people


Didn't you hear? BBB is becoming a paysite too! So you don't have to waste your time here either!!!!



Disclaimer: Just kidding


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> petey...tom said
> 
> "Anyone caught sharing nbadraft passwords through this site won't be here long"
> ...


OK. Lets make sure we have this straight so nobody tries to get cute:

Anyone who uses this site, by post, by PM, by any means to share pay information, passwords, posts, or any other information gained from the pay portion of nbadraft.net is subject to losing their privileges on this site. And we will cooperate fully with nbadraft.net should they pursue criminal charges or seek civil damages. This includes directly sharing information through our site, or indirectly using this site, as you are in this thread, to recruit, to organize and to plan how to do so.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> OK. Lets make sure we have this straight so nobody tries to get cute:
> ...


ok what if i create my own site, say www.nbadraft2.net, and make my own mock, similar to yours, only i change pick #58 (so its a unique mock and my own)? can i do that? will you sue me if i do that?


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

Im sorry and im not condoning exchanging passwords for NBAdraft.net as it is one of my favorite pages and the scouts deserve something in return (Not $40 from me mind you) but if people really want to cheat, is there really anyway to stop them. I mean they could just exchange passwords on AIM or MSN and how would you ever know.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> ok what if i create my own site, say www.nbadraft2.net, and make my own mock, similar to yours, only i change pick #58 (so its a unique mock and my own)? can i do that? will you sue me if i do that?


That is alot of work to screw someone else man, just think about it.

-Petey


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> That is alot of work to screw someone else man, just think about it.
> ...


doesn't it cost money to buy a web address?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> doesn't it cost money to buy a web address?


Honestly, there are free services. There are free hosts too (with banner ads and popups). But imagine the process of learning to put up such web pages. It would take hours upon hours.

-Petey


----------



## winthrop (May 21, 2003)

I bought the premium and it is cool, and I think the 05 mock came out on the 6th and it's a lready been updated 2 or 3 times.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

What happens, for instance that someone makes a mock draft that is strikingly similar to that of the premium 2005 mock draft?

How can you make the case that it was copied from nbadraft.net?


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> What happens, for instance that someone makes a mock draft that is strikingly similar to that of the premium 2005 mock draft?


hmm seems like this question has already been asked...

damn you nugzfan and your oddly brilliant mind like mine (by the way, im a nugzfan as well)


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> What happens, for instance that someone makes a mock draft that is strikingly similar to that of the premium 2005 mock draft?


Just by the way, I agree with Matt and Justin's plan to make nbadraft.net a paysite, without a doubt they deserve money for what theyre doing. Also, I really think that we shouldn't expose the loopholes because thats just ridiculous and spitting in Matt and Justin's face.

The only reason why I bring it up, is because in the mere possibility that this could come up, hopefully I/someone else wouldnt be prosecuted.

Also a note, since we wont have a mock draft to look at for 2005, could we still have a list of the prospects, and if their stock is rising or falling (for mock draft freaks like me)?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> What happens, for instance that someone makes a mock draft that is strikingly similar to that of the premium 2005 mock draft?
> 
> How can you make the case that it was copied from nbadraft.net?


They sue for copyright infringement and in the course of discovery, you would be required to produce all of your notes, scouting reports, etc. that you used to formulate your draft. If you do not have sufficient documentation, it is pretty easy to reach the inference that you copied the work from someone else and made minor changes.

As to nbadraft2.net, that is so substantially similar to nbadraft.net's trademark name that it is more than likely to cause confusion with the original. That'd be an easy one to win as well.

Anyway, intellectual property is a specialized field and I don't practice in the area, but in the above two cases, I think nbadraft.net would be in a pretty strong position to receive a permanent injunction against the infringements and money damages.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> That is alot of work to screw someone else man, just think about it.
> ...


view source...change #58...save...upload


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly, there are free services. There are free hosts too (with banner ads and popups). But imagine the process of learning to put up such web pages. It would take hours upon hours.
> ...


i know html.

i could have the current 2004 mock up (with a changed 58th pick) on the web in less than 10 minutes. maybe quicker. its not hard at all.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> 
> hmm seems like this question has already been asked...
> ...


yeah, we are pretty smart. i mean im pretty smart (since im you too). 

but im waaay better looking than you.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> They sue for copyright infringement and in the course of discovery, you would be required to produce all of your notes, scouting reports, etc. that you used to formulate your draft. If you do not have sufficient documentation, it is pretty easy to reach the inference that you copied the work from someone else and made minor changes.
> ...


the nbadraft2.net was a joke and im not going to register it but NO ONE has the rights to a mock...its an opinion. if i happen to think the same people will get drafted in the same order then i have the right to think that. and since i wont be making any money off of my opinion, i can post it. i wont do this but i could.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Everyone's had their chance to vent. 

There's nothing more to say.

I'm closing this thread down.


----------

